# Handbrake Extender for 2008 Ducato



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I have just purchased a handbrake extender from outdoor Bits,but it doesn't fit on to the handle of my van(2008 Ducato)Even if you take out the bolts you cannot fit longer ones because the holes would not line up correctly.Is there another way round it or will it have to go back.Thanks. :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Oval

Difficult to advise from a distance.

I presume you mean it can be forced onto the handbrake lever, but doing so expands the extender clamp more than it should - or in other words, the grip on your handbrake is too thick. :roll:

If this is so, and if it doesn't expand the new extender clamp by an alarming degree, you may be able to force it into position, then simply run a drill through the holes. This will make them slightly *oval *_(Ho ho - bespoke extender, just for you!! :roll: :lol: :lol: )_ so the longer bolts will line up.

I may be talking complete cobblers, but that's the best I can offer without seeing it.

Hope it helps.

P.S. _(Quickly covers back)_ Make up your own mind please - this is only a suggestion.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Anything like mine it will probably restrict your seat swivel also. That is if you ever get over this initial install problem.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I use 'the other one'....it folds down, it fits and generally works very well.

Two points.....it's fairly high and if on the outside of the seat care must be taken when you swing round to leave the vehicle.
It requires retightening every so often due to the handbrake grip compressing.

http://www.prime-function.co.uk/rare-spares/


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

ODB says:


> (On 2007 models onwards the handbrake levers / grips are slightly thicker in diameter, and you may need to use longer retaining bolts at the bottom which are supplied if you enter 2007 onwards in the year of manufacture when purchasing).
> 
> Sometimes the handbrake extender fits immediately, but in some case small modifications such as the use of a slightly longer version of the retaining bolts may be needed.


Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ovalball! I take it you're not a soccer fan?!

On 29 October, I fitted a Kobran Handbrake Extender. YES, I had to reverse the nuts and LONGER bolts; YES, I had to re-align them a little bit but I managed it quite easily. I am really quite thrilled by the improvement the extender has made to my driving style, especially when a hill start has been needed.

Please read my account as follows:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-54476-.html


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I think that your 'account' indicates that the extender you purchased 'can be modified to fit'.
I like to purchase products that fit!!

The Kobran does restrict some swivelling seats...but that certainly isn't a problem for everybody....so that's a reasonable choice/decision when purchasing.

I'm not for or against either...I just bought the one that suited me. :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have just had a look at the RARE-SPARES Handbrake Extender, and it does look very high quality

BUT, if I have worked out how it works it would give me some concern, 

Am I right in thinking that if you push the leaver foward (like you could easy do getting on or off the seat) the hand brake would be realised?


Richard...


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The lever pulls back to release it.

As I previously stated if your seat is low it is possible to knock it off with your legs......however a little common sense easily solves that problem.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well obviously I am biased here as i sell the Kobran model and to be fair both products have pros and cons as follows IMHO

Kobran is lightweight, simple and inexpensive when compared to the Rarespares (£47.50 for Kobran inclusive Vs £70.00 / £75.00 for the 2006+ model Rare Spares) and works 100% on 1994-2006 Boxer/Ducatos, it also fits other vans such as VW T4s etc and newer Boxers / Ducatos, however the caveat is that the newer vans may need some manipulation / modification to fit which either involves using longer self retaining screws, or even removal / shaving off some of the rubber grip on the handbrake itself (Basically the newer vans have slighter wider diameter grips compared with older vans), the Kobran extender is fixed in place i.e. it has no facility to swing out of the way of a seat swivel, but my thoughts on that were that its less than 1 minute fit / refit time so all you need do is remove it when on site, whereas the rare spares is a more convoluted fit with numerous allen key bolts to loosen

The Rare spares extender looks well made (I haven't seen one in the flesh so to speak, but going from the pictures), it does fit the newer vans without mods afaik, and like mentioned above it does swivel out of the way if needed.

Its horses for courses tbh 

I must say lol that having sold the Kobran extenders at quite a few shows, the price point of them is keen enough to get sales, but until i bought them in sufficient bulk orders to get the price down to the present price (and at shows they are even cheaper) it was hard to sell them at £52.50+ so selling at £70+ would mean little / no sales lol


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:-"whereas the rare spares is a more convoluted fit with numerous allen key bolts to loosen"

The point is it doesn't need to be removed and refitted every day, which is what you are actually suggesting for the Kobran!?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Quote Nuke:-

" Kobran <snipped> works 100% on 1994-2006 Boxer/Ducatos, it also fits other vans such as VW T4s etc and newer Boxers / Ducatos, however the caveat is that the newer vans may need some manipulation / modification to fit "

Presumably it won't be long before Kobran introduce a lever which is designed to fit the X250 properly, as about 90% of new motorhomes for the next ten years or so will be based on the X250 .......

Harvey


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

EJB said:


> The lever pulls back to release it.
> 
> As I previously stated if your seat is low it is possible to knock it off with your legs......however a little common sense easily solves that problem.


Just a word of caution on the rare spares one, i have this fitted, and please believe me, it is VERY easy to find yourself rolling down a hill, after catching it gettin out of the van, always remove the pin and drop the handle, and, possibly park in gear.
It is a very well made and strong bit of kit for the money though.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I bought a Kobran one at Newbury show, direct from Nuke who gave me the longer fittings for my 2008 X250. I consider myself to be fairly practical and mechanically competent and there is no way that this will fit with the parts as supplied, the handbrake is much too wide, particularly in the middle of hand grip.
I got some 5 mm round head screws and these screwed through to the other side without any problem and I used a washer and a nut to secure them. It is secure and makes using the hand brake much easier, I havn't found any problem hitting it on climbing in and out of the cab but I am aware of it, the seat swivels ok without touching the extender, with the hand brake raised or lowered.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> it is VERY easy to find yourself rolling down a hill


Thanks lol that single comment alone might improve the sales of Outdoor Bits Handbrake Extender which doesn't do that 



> no way that this will fit with the parts as supplied


It is very strange this, as plenty of people buy the handbrake extender to fit x250s and with the longer screws the majority of customers get it to fit ok, see reviews for the handbrake extender on ODB and the following review in particular



> Firstly, I wish to compliment Outdoor Bits for the prompt delivery of a Kobran Handbrake Extension for my Adria Coral 650 SP, on the NEW DUCATO. The item was ordered late on Tuesday of last week and delivered early on Friday. Well done the OB Team!
> 
> Secondly, I wish to take issue with a statement on a motorhome forum website which prefers to market a very expensive (£75) alternative to the Kobran. Having allegedly tested both extensions, the author states categorically, and I quote
> 
> ...


, but like you say every now and then someone does comment that they had to go to great lengths to get it to fit. I would have thought all X250s would be the same, but the only thing I can think of is that the actual rubber aspect of the lever is different in some vans


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I believe that my Rare Spares extension is slightly above the seat pad because my drivers seat does not have a swivel fitted.
If it had I assume it would be much better.
In any case after 12 months of use and a little common sense and thought it has never been a problem.

However.....each to his own :wink:


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

EJB said:


> In any case after 12 months of use and a little common sense and thought it has never been a problem.:


Agree. I've fitted one to my Merc Sprinter and no hint of a problem of an accidental 'knock-off'. Now when my 2yr old grand-daughter decides she wants to sit on the front and 'drive' for a while she pulls out the pin, drops the handle to the 'unarmed and cross-checked' position befor clambering up  8O


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I bought one
http://www.prime-function.co.uk/rare-spares/frameset.htm


----------



## maxsdad (Mar 20, 2011)

Rare-Spares one for sale only used for a couple of months on 2011 ducato, now changed van for Mercedes Rapido £40 including UK postage please PM me if interested

dave ve


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jul 13, 2013)

*Sell it to me I want one*

If you have a pre 2006 
Kobran and dont like it then sell it to me.
Can anyone tell me is the spare wheel carrier on Autocruise Star burst, Star dream etc, and others on the Peugeot 330 chassis a standard Peugeot part or peculiar to Autocruise as I need one of them also.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I believe it is a Fiat / Peugeot part


----------



## maxsdad (Mar 20, 2011)

maxsdad said:


> Rare-Spares one for sale only used for a couple of months on 2011 ducato, now changed van for Mercedes Rapido £40 including UK postage please PM me if interested
> 
> dave ve


Sold thanks to all who enquired


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

maxsdad said:


> maxsdad said:
> 
> 
> > Rare-Spares one for sale only used for a couple of months on 2011 ducato, now changed van for Mercedes Rapido £40 including UK postage please PM me if interested
> ...


To Chris?


----------



## maxsdad (Mar 20, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> maxsdad said:
> 
> 
> > maxsdad said:
> ...


Correct


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Good Good

BTW I personally find that in my Fiat X250 cab that my swivel seat does not interfere with it at all. Great upgrade! sorry I bought before you posted :lol:


----------

